
Creators Should Move to Their Own Domains and Set Up Direct Monetization - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/why-infosec-creators-should-move-to-direct-support-monetization/
======
waynesonfire
content creators are busy creating content and that's their specialty--not IT
support. As long as there are content creators there will be demand for
platforms to support them; whether it takes the shape of fully managed / self
managed SaaS, a self-hosted open source solution, or even a custom solution--
isn't what content creators are spending their energy on.

not sure what the issue is. it's a great time to be a content creator. I guess
haters are going to hate.

~~~
jseliger
I was just going to say something similar: having registered domains, set up
hosts, set up email accounts, and so forth, it's a giant pain in the ass, and
it's easy to get stuck or do things wrong at various steps—which is why
Substack exists, and Wordpress, and many others.

I agree with the writer in theory, but, in practice, having done what he's
advocating, it's a huge challenge the first time one does it.

~~~
renewiltord
It's actually really easy these days. Most platforms (but not Substack) do
offer custom domains and if you go through Google Domains they'll forward your
mail through a very easy to setup UI.

I'd say the domain is the brand you want to retain and then you don't self-
host anything. Set up your domain to 302 to your substack and you've got one
thing.

~~~
olliej
I wouldn’t touch google domains with a ten foot pole due to the high probably
of them being killed.

~~~
renewiltord
It's just a domain. Shifting it over is a well-understood process. I think
you're missing out by doing this because the product is fantastic, but you
have your own evaluation of what's valuable I'm sure.

------
atemerev
The elephant in the room is exposure. Medium mixes and matches articles to
automatically expose the most interesting stories to the most interested
readers. If you set up your own domain, you are on your own.

~~~
olliej
People are clearly able to set up Patreon etc without using medium.

Medium seems hellbent on profiting from free work by creators.

~~~
atemerev
Again — it’s not about monetary compensation, it is about exposure and
visibility.

------
bjoernw
you could also use something like [https://coil.com](https://coil.com) to
monetize your content and get paid in realtime based on views

------
ArkVark
The problem with many of these marketplaces is that they charge VAT to buyers,
even if the creator is below the threshold for VAT registration.

------
freddyym
Interesting take, but I'd use librapay/fosspay or the Open Collective over the
platforms that he recommends.

